# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  شارة القياده وتاريخ المريخ!!

## محمدمناع

*فيصل العجب
يقف الزمان وينفسح المكان وتصنت الاذان وينشرح الفؤاد وتزغرد الكيبات وتنفتح النفس ويتوه البيان 
انسان المريخ الجميل الملهم الرائد الذي لايكذب اهله تاريخ كبير واخلاق دمثه ولمسات حنان
طاهر السيره والسريره طيب الوجه والقدم واللسان او كما قالت (د.هبه)العجب كوره وادب.
لا اجد المفردات وتلجلج عندي الكلمات كلما طاف بخاطري طيفك ايها الانسان الاستثنائي.
مر الزمان ودار وتقلد (السعودي)شارتنا الجميله وثقلت قدماه واعيته النجوميه وحدثه قلبه قائلا انت(الكبتانو)وعف عن المسير تجاه (سفاري) واعطي الاشارة في التماس(لقلق) واصابنا اسم بدر الدرين واصبحنا كلنا قلقين علي اشارتنا الحبيبه
وخرج فريد زمانه من الميدان الذي لم يقدم فيه شي سوي(الفنجطه)واضاعة الفرص ووجد عند مخرجه السيد المحترم.لويس كاربوني منتظرا خروج الكبتناو للتحيه واذا بي( الكابتن) لايصافح المدرب!
تولي الشارة يا عبد الحميد سامي( رحمه الله الذي مات وهو يؤدي واجب المريخ وتولي الاشارة جندي نميري كما تولاها الاسد كمال والطيار بريمه وابو داؤد وكل من تولي الاشارة لم يبدر منه ما يسئ للمريخ الكيان)
المريخ عندنا يا عبد الحميد ادب واخلاق وموروثات لن تغيرها فينا مهارتك حتي لو كنت مارادونا  يا (كبتانو)المريخ ارث كبير وماضي تليد لم يصنعه امثالك
ولم ننسي لك يوما ان اشرت لنا بتلك الاشارة يوم مبارة الهلال ولم ننسي تزمرك من الدكه التي تتشرف بجلوس الملك عليها!
علي اي معيار تغضب(العجب قاعد بره) وعلي اي شي انت (زعلان) زعلان علي كسلك وتوصيل الاشارة لسفاري؟؟
عقوبة المجلس سوف تكون تربويه!!!!
الكباتن لايعاقبون عقوبه تربويه لانهم قدوه والقدوه يحاسب علي رؤس من اقتدوا به
عقوبه تربويه!!
ماذا يفعل غيرك وانت القائد؟؟
ماذا يفعل فيصل العجب بكل تاريخه وانت تأبي مصافحة المدرب؟؟
كيف يكون تصرف المحترفين وبالأخص كاسروكا وانت لاتصافح المدرب؟؟
وكيف تكون ردة فعل الجهاز الاداري وسيادتك لاتصافح المدرب؟؟
خسر المريخ من قبل الدوري عشرات المرات وودعنا التنافس الافريقي عشرات المرات ولم يبدر من قادتنا مايسئ لهذا الكيان الجميل!
من تظن نفسك ؟؟
انت لاعب كرة قدم لاتساوي من غير مدربك وجمهورك شيء
انت لاعب فقط ولكنه الزمن الغريب !!!
شارتنا ومن يرتديها ادب واخلاق واخلاص وحب لن نسمح لك باذدرائها ياهذا
شارتنا عند العجب وبالعدم عند سفاري وبالعدم النفطي والكنبه اولي بك حتي لو كنت (كاكا)
*

----------


## Almothanna

*كلام سليم يامناع . ولكن جل من لا يخطئ لاتستطيع أنت تقول عبد الحميد لاعب غير محب ولايعشق الشعار . وحتى ما بدر منه (رغم إختلافي الكامل معه وتحفظي منذ القدم في إسلوبه وتعامله الشخصي) لانستطيع أن نقول أنه ليس من أجل الفريق . هو يرى أنه لو إستمر س يحرز هدفا أوأكثر من حقه أن يتمنى من أجل محبوبه الأول والأخير.
القيادة أدب وأخلاق وإسلوب وقدوة كما تقدمت ، ولكن ذلك لايمنع أن يخطئ القائد والكابتن فقط لأنه بشر . 
أتمنى أن يعاقب اللاعب عقوبة تأديبية وليس عقوبة تشفى فنحن مقبلون على مرحلة مهمة من تأريخنا لاتتحمل خسارة أي لاعب . الفينا مكفينا . 
أدبوا اللاعب ولا تنصبوا له المشانق . 
كل الود والتقدير والإحترام . 

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*المريخ عندنا يا عبد الحميد ادب واخلاق وموروثات لن تغيرها فينا مهارتك حتي لو كنت ماردونا يا (كبتانو)المريخ ارث كبير وماضي تليد لم يصنعه امثالك

صدقت يامناع لك التحيه 
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

كلام سليم يامناع . ولكن جل من لا يخطئ لاتستطيع أنت تقول عبد الحميد لاعب غير محب ولايعشق الشعار . وحتى ما بدر منه (رغم إختلافي الكامل معه وتحفظي منذ القدم في إسلوبه وتعامله الشخصي) لانستطيع أن نقول أنه ليس من أجل الفريق . هو يرى أنه لو إستمر س يحرز هدفا أوأكثر من حقه أن يتمنى من أجل محبوبه الأول والأخير.









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

القيادة أدب وأخلاق وإسلوب وقدوة كما تقدمت ، ولكن ذلك لايمنع أن يخطئ القائد والكابتن فقط لأنه بشر . 
أتمنى أن يعاقب اللاعب عقوبة تأديبية وليس عقوبة تشفى فنحن مقبلون على مرحلة مهمة من تأريخنا لاتتحمل خسارة أي لاعب . الفينا مكفينا . 
أدبوا اللاعب ولا تنصبوا له المشانق . 
كل الود والتقدير والإحترام . 







الاخ الكريم المثني لك الود
ما اقدم عليه السعودي عمل مرفوض تعود عليه وتمادا فيه من سيكافا للمنتخبات والحوادث كتيره ان لم يعاقب سوف تكون زريعه يوتا منها المريخ والمريخ فريق متعدد الجنسيات اذا فقد الاحترام فقد كل شي .
واياهو اعني ياصديقي
شكرا علي المرور يا غالي
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

المريخ عندنا يا عبد الحميد ادب واخلاق وموروثات لن تغيرها فينا مهارتك حتي لو كنت ماردونا يا (كبتانو)المريخ ارث كبير وماضي تليد لم يصنعه امثالك









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					


صدقت يامناع لك التحيه 






تسلم يارئع
وخايف من العقوبه التربويه
شكرا علي المرور
*

----------


## africanu

*رحماك ربي
مضغنا علي مضض ذهاب الوالي لك عندما سلكت طريق العصيان
قلنا انه اب يحاسب ابنه ويعرف كيف يقوم البنيان
وكانت عودتك وقلنا نعم الاب وانصلح حال ود عماري
 وناطح السماءالبنيان.
ولاكن في الامس عرفنا انه نعم الاب ولم يرتقي الابن ليصل
مرحلة اساس البنيان
من انت ومن تكون في حضرة اداب وتعاليم سودان المريخ
تاريخنا يحفظ لمن تقلد شارة الكابتنية انه كان نعم القائد
في الميدان ونعم ضارب المثل في خارج الميدان
لنا جيران تلك الافعال من صفاتهم وهم لها غير نكران
ضحكنا عليهم في سوابق الزمان علي مابدر من قائدهم
وقلنا انظرو كيف يتعامل القائد ولكم عندنا المثال
فأتيت من رحم غدر هذا الزمان واحنيت رؤسونا
وضحك علينا الجيران وقالو كلنا في سؤ المنبت سواء
من انت لكي لاتحترم تعاليم هذا الكيان
اصبحت انت من انت بفضل هذا الكيان
فلتجلس علي دكة البدلاء وان لم ترد ذلك
فلتذهب ولن يبكي عليك
فقد جف الدمع بعد رحيل الضباح

*

----------


## معراج

*محمد مناع وافريكانو اصبتم
المريخ الكيان فوق كل شئ
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

رحماك ربي









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

مضغنا علي مضض ذهاب الوالي لك عندما سلكت طريق العصيان
قلنا انه اب يحاسب ابنه ويعرف كيف يقوم البنيان
وكانت عودتك وقلنا نعم الاب وانصلح حال ود عماري
وناطح السماءالبنيان.
ولاكن في الامس عرفنا انه نعم الاب ولم يرتقي الابن ليصل
مرحلة اساس البنيان
من انت ومن تكون في حضرة اداب وتعاليم سودان المريخ
تاريخنا يحفظ لمن تقلد شارة الكابتنية انه كان نعم القائد
في الميدان ونعم ضارب المثل في خارج الميدان
لنا جيران تلك الافعال من صفاتهم وهم لها غير نكران
ضحكنا عليهم في سوابق الزمان علي مابدر من قائدهم
وقلنا انظرو كيف يتعامل القائد ولكم عندنا المثال
فأتيت من رحم غدر هذا الزمان واحنيت رؤسونا
وضحك علينا الجيران وقالو كلنا في سؤ المنبت سواء
من انت لكي لاتحترم تعاليم هذا الكيان
اصبحت انت من انت بفضل هذا الكيان
فلتجلس علي دكة البدلاء وان لم ترد ذلك
فلتذهب ولن يبكي عليك
فقد جف الدمع بعد رحيل الضباح





لافض فوك يا الحبيب
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معراج
					

محمد مناع وافريكانو اصبتم









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معراج
					

المريخ الكيان فوق كل شئ







المريخ التاريخ يا عزيزي
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*أطالب المجلس بسحب شارة الكابتنية من ميدو فوراً ..
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*كلام جميل
ولكن ميدو مازال يافعاً 
لا نريد ان نقسوا عليه 
يمكن توجيهه التوجيه السليم اللين مع الحزم
ففي قلبه يتربع سودان المريخ 
هو غشيم بعض الشيئ 
ولم يحسن التصرف حينما تم اخراجه
كان له ان يظهر غضبه بطريقة افضل من هذه 
ولكنها البراءة التي ما زالت تعتليه
هو غيور ويريد ان يقدم ما لديه داخل الميدان
ورأي ان المدرب لم يصبر عليه
فترجم شعوره حينها بهذه التصرفات الهوجاء
وطالما ان الملك ما زال في سودان المريخ 
سيكون خير معلم ومعين وموجه لكل زملاؤه
بما فيهم ميدو
...
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

كلام جميل









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ولكن ميدو مازال يافعاً 
لا نريد ان نقسوا عليه 
يمكن توجيهه التوجيه السليم اللين مع الحزم
ففي قلبه يتربع سودان المريخ 
هو غشيم بعض الشيئ 
ولم يحسن التصرف حينما تم اخراجه
كان له ان يظهر غضبه بطريقة افضل من هذه 
ولكنها البراءة التي ما زالت تعتليه
هو غيور ويريد ان يقدم ما لديه داخل الميدان
ورأي ان المدرب لم يصبر عليه
فترجم شعوره حينها بهذه التصرفات الهوجاء
وطالما ان الملك ما زال في سودان المريخ 
سيكون خير معلم ومعين وموجه لكل زملاؤه
بما فيهم ميدو
...







يعني برضو تربويه يا الحبيب
الكباتن يعاقبون بنزع الاشاره والغرامه والايقاف
و
الكنبه
الكنبه
الكنبه
ومشتاقين والله يا غالي وراجيك في الخاص
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

أطالب المجلس بسحب شارة الكابتنية من ميدو فوراً ..







ده الكلام يا ابوحميد
*

----------


## majdi

*شولو منو الكابتنية دى اول حاجة 
ويا كاربونى ختو فى الكنبة لحدى يسخن 
ويا اعلام المريخ ادوه قرصة
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*اللاعب أخطاء  فى حق  المريخ قبل أن يخطىء

فى حق مدربه 0

  يجب أن يعاقب  لاجدال فى ذلك 0

 أمّا أن  نقوم بذبحه  لأنه أخطاء

ونحكم با لإعدام عليه فقد شاركناه

 الخطاء 0

الإداره الموقره  ومدربه قادران على وضعه

 فى المسار الصحيح0



*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					

فيصل العجب
يقف الزمان وينفسح المكان وتصنت الاذان وينشرح الفؤاد وتزغرد الكيبات وتنفتح النفس ويتوه البيان 
انسان المريخ الجميل الملهم الرائد الذي لايكذب اهله تاريخ كبير واخلاق دمثه ولمسات حنان
طاهر السيره والسريره طيب الوجه والقدم واللسان او كما قالت (د.هبه)العجب كوره وادب.
لا اجد المفردات وتلجلج عندي الكلمات كلما طاف بخاطري طيفك ايها الانسان الاستثنائي.
مر الزمان ودار وتقلد (السعودي)شارتنا الجميله وثقلت قدماه واعيته النجوميه وحدثه قلبه قائلا انت(الكبتانو)وعف عن المسير تجاه (سفاري) واعطي الاشارة في التماس(لقلق) واصابنا اسم بدر الدرين واصبحنا كلنا قلقين علي اشارتنا الحبيبه
وخرج فريد زمانه من الميدان الذي لم يقدم فيه شي سوي(الفنجطه)واضاعة الفرص ووجد عند مخرجه السيد المحترم.لويس كاربوني منتظرا خروج الكبتناو للتحيه واذا بي( الكابتن) لايصافح المدرب!
تولي الشارة يا عبد الحميد سامي( رحمه الله الذي مات وهو يؤدي واجب المريخ وتولي الاشارة جندي نميري كما تولاها الاسد كمال والطيار بريمه وابو داؤد وكل من تولي الاشارة لم يبدر منه ما يسئ للمريخ الكيان)
المريخ عندنا يا عبد الحميد ادب واخلاق وموروثات لن تغيرها فينا مهارتك حتي لو كنت مارادونا يا (كبتانو)المريخ ارث كبير وماضي تليد لم يصنعه امثالك
ولم ننسي لك يوما ان اشرت لنا بتلك الاشارة يوم مبارة الهلال ولم ننسي تزمرك من الدكه التي تتشرف بجلوس الملك عليها!
علي اي معيار تغضب(العجب قاعد بره) وعلي اي شي انت (زعلان) زعلان علي كسلك وتوصيل الاشارة لسفاري؟؟
عقوبة المجلس سوف تكون تربويه!!!!
الكباتن لايعاقبون عقوبه تربويه لانهم قدوه والقدوه يحاسب علي رؤس من اقتدوا به
عقوبه تربويه!!
ماذا يفعل غيرك وانت القائد؟؟
ماذا يفعل فيصل العجب بكل تاريخه وانت تأبي مصافحة المدرب؟؟
كيف يكون تصرف المحترفين وبالأخص كاسروكا وانت لاتصافح المدرب؟؟
وكيف تكون ردة فعل الجهاز الاداري وسيادتك لاتصافح المدرب؟؟
خسر المريخ من قبل الدوري عشرات المرات وودعنا التنافس الافريقي عشرات المرات ولم يبدر من قادتنا مايسئ لهذا الكيان الجميل!
من تظن نفسك ؟؟
انت لاعب كرة قدم لاتساوي من غير مدربك وجمهورك شيء
انت لاعب فقط ولكنه الزمن الغريب !!!
شارتنا ومن يرتديها ادب واخلاق واخلاص وحب لن نسمح لك باذدرائها ياهذا
شارتنا عند العجب وبالعدم عند سفاري وبالعدم النفطي والكنبه اولي بك حتي لو كنت (كاكا)



الحبيب الصفوة / محمد مناع .. اثلجت صدري بحديثك الرائع القوي وكالعاده قلم ينصف الزعيم ولا يعرف غير الزعيم ..... اتمني من كل قلبي أن تصل الرسالة لهذا اللاعب والاجهزة الادارية والفنية بالمريخ حتي يستقيم هذا الأمر المعوج ... اضرب يا مناع دوماً كل جيوب التخازل والرده ... حفظك الله للمريخ ولهذا المنبر ونحمد الله أن منا علينا بمثلك .... تقبل مروري وتحياتي ..
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله 
اللهم اهده وارجعه لصوابه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
لا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله ، اللهم اهدهـ وارجعه لصوابه
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					

فيصل العجب
يقف الزمان وينفسح المكان وتصنت الاذان وينشرح الفؤاد وتزغرد الكيبات وتنفتح النفس ويتوه البيان 
انسان المريخ الجميل الملهم الرائد الذي لايكذب اهله تاريخ كبير واخلاق دمثه ولمسات حنان
طاهر السيره والسريره طيب الوجه والقدم واللسان او كما قالت (د.هبه)العجب كوره وادب.
لا اجد المفردات وتلجلج عندي الكلمات كلما طاف بخاطري طيفك ايها الانسان الاستثنائي.
مر الزمان ودار وتقلد (السعودي)شارتنا الجميله وثقلت قدماه واعيته النجوميه وحدثه قلبه قائلا انت(الكبتانو)وعف عن المسير تجاه (سفاري) واعطي الاشارة في التماس(لقلق) واصابنا اسم بدر الدرين واصبحنا كلنا قلقين علي اشارتنا الحبيبه
وخرج فريد زمانه من الميدان الذي لم يقدم فيه شي سوي(الفنجطه)واضاعة الفرص ووجد عند مخرجه السيد المحترم.لويس كاربوني منتظرا خروج الكبتناو للتحيه واذا بي( الكابتن) لايصافح المدرب!
تولي الشارة يا عبد الحميد سامي( رحمه الله الذي مات وهو يؤدي واجب المريخ وتولي الاشارة جندي نميري كما تولاها الاسد كمال والطيار بريمه وابو داؤد وكل من تولي الاشارة لم يبدر منه ما يسئ للمريخ الكيان)
المريخ عندنا يا عبد الحميد ادب واخلاق وموروثات لن تغيرها فينا مهارتك حتي لو كنت مارادونا  يا (كبتانو)المريخ ارث كبير وماضي تليد لم يصنعه امثالك
ولم ننسي لك يوما ان اشرت لنا بتلك الاشارة يوم مبارة الهلال ولم ننسي تزمرك من الدكه التي تتشرف بجلوس الملك عليها!
علي اي معيار تغضب(العجب قاعد بره) وعلي اي شي انت (زعلان) زعلان علي كسلك وتوصيل الاشارة لسفاري؟؟
عقوبة المجلس سوف تكون تربويه!!!!
الكباتن لايعاقبون عقوبه تربويه لانهم قدوه والقدوه يحاسب علي رؤس من اقتدوا به
عقوبه تربويه!!
ماذا يفعل غيرك وانت القائد؟؟
ماذا يفعل فيصل العجب بكل تاريخه وانت تأبي مصافحة المدرب؟؟
كيف يكون تصرف المحترفين وبالأخص كاسروكا وانت لاتصافح المدرب؟؟
وكيف تكون ردة فعل الجهاز الاداري وسيادتك لاتصافح المدرب؟؟
خسر المريخ من قبل الدوري عشرات المرات وودعنا التنافس الافريقي عشرات المرات ولم يبدر من قادتنا مايسئ لهذا الكيان الجميل!
من تظن نفسك ؟؟
انت لاعب كرة قدم لاتساوي من غير مدربك وجمهورك شيء
انت لاعب فقط ولكنه الزمن الغريب !!!
شارتنا ومن يرتديها ادب واخلاق واخلاص وحب لن نسمح لك باذدرائها ياهذا
شارتنا عند العجب وبالعدم عند سفاري وبالعدم النفطي والكنبه اولي بك حتي لو كنت (كاكا)



ينصر دينك ينصر دينك ينصر دينك
يا سلام عليك يامناع

*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*بما فعلة اصبح غير جدير بالكبتنيه
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*مع احترامي ليكم ولكل لاعب مريخابي ولكل مشجع 
الا ان فهم الكبتنية عندنا يمنح بطريقة متخلفة جدا جدا
يعني العيب ما في الكبتن العيب فيمن يختار الكبتن


الكبتنية فهم و اصول وليست عنتريات ورجالات وغرور
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*لا كبير علي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*مجيد
اياس
عيساوي
المريخي الصعب
ابكا
عاشق الصفوه
اسعد
والربان مانديلا
وكل من مر من هنا 
شكرا بلا حدود
ومنونكم وسعيد بمروركم الجميل

*

----------

